# munin = 403 Forbidden



## Viperdriver2000 (23. Apr. 2011)

Hallo leute,
ich habe gerade ne problem und weiß nicht wie ich es lösen kann 

ich habe mit munin nach dieser Anleitung (http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/server-uberwachung-mit-munin-und-monit/) installiert.

So weit so gut.

Leider geht es nicht ganz so wie ich das möchte -,-

Ich möchte die Ausgabe nicht nach "/var/www/www.example.com/web/monitoring" sondern nach "/var/www/munin"

bei meinem alten server klappte das ohne probs (anderes cp). bei dem neuen bekomme ich nen 403.

hat jemand ne paar tipps für mich woran das liegen kann?

EDIT:
Das apache error.log sagt:
client denied by server configuration: /var/cache/munin/www/

ich weiß aber nicht wo er den Pfad her nimmt 

danke & gruß
vip


----------



## Viperdriver2000 (25. Apr. 2011)

Fehler gefunden.

war in der /etc/munin/apache.conf
habe sie so angepasst:

```
#Alias /munin /var/cache/munin/www
<Directory /var/www/munin/>
        Order allow,deny
#        Allow from localhost 127.0.0.0/8 ::1
        Allow from All
        Options None
```
nun gehts...


----------

